

Sikuli (automated GUI testing tool) releases v. 1.0 RC1 - japaget
http://www.sikuli.org/

======
mike4u2
It seems Sikuli was inspired by iMacros:

<http://wiki.imacros.net/File:Image-recognition-plugin.png>

<http://wiki.imacros.net/Image_Recognition>

~~~
pmorici
Sikuli has been around for a year or so, but that a side iMacros looks like it
is clunky and difficult to use. Where as Sikuli is Python and awesome.

------
contergan
The IDE installs and runs in whatever system language you have activated in
Windows - with no option to change it other than java command line parameters.

That's quite a shitty user experience for many people right from the start.

------
bajsejohannes
What's new: <http://www.sikuli.org/sikuli-x.shtml>

